# You all have corrupted me lol



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so today i went out to spend my bonus check from work. i originally was planning on getting a new ice auger but the SW was out of the one i wanted till next week. Soooooo i went and decided to look at the savage edge and well *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* you all i picked up the edge in 243 with bases rings and vortex scope for $396 before taxes. the gun was on sale for 249.99 and the scope was 114 and i cant wait to get it sighted in and start loading for it and takin out some yotes


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha nice let us know how she shoots.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Your not only going to like Edge you'll love the vortex----Great Buy Merry Christmas________SB*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You all are corrupting me too. I am seriously considering one! Arghh!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i sure hope so and hopefully me and chris will get to take a yote with it on wednesday


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We corrupted you ? Really ?? We certainly had no such intention and apologize profusely. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YA YA !! Must be nice to just run down the store and buy whatever, you have to be on the Swat Team here if you want to do that!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> YA YA !! Must be nice to just run down the store and buy whatever, you have to be on the Swat Team here if you want to do that!!!


That must really suck! I would like to visit Canada some day but I sure wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya bar-d it has its good and bad points but over the last quite a few years it has lost more of the good points, more than once I've applied for a green card from down there, believe it or not our country is on the list that does qualify?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

hassell said:


> Ya bar-d it has its good and bad points but over the last quite a few years it has lost more of the good points, more than once I've applied for a green card from down there, believe it or not our country is on the list that does qualify?


 OOPS-- should say does Not qualify?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Ya bar-d it has its good and bad points but over the last quite a few years it has lost more of the good points, more than once I've applied for a green card from down there, believe it or not our country is on the list that does qualify?


Seriously?!?!? They must not want you coming down here and giving us any ideas about how things should be done because you all have a lot of it figured out! Not a fan of the gun laws but I too have always wanted to go to Canada.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> OOPS-- should say does Not qualify?


 Why does this not surprise me. Now if you were to come from a country where at least 51% of the general population hated... not, don't care for...not, disliked....not loathe... not even abhors, but truly hates Americans and America we would gladly issue you one so you could come here and live amongst us in peace and sample our freedoms.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Back to the TOPIC AT HAND. co204yoter... YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Back to the TOPIC AT HAND. co204yoter... YOU'RE WELCOME!


Also, forgot to add the pics. Threw my new Nikon Prostaff 4-12 on it last night. Sighting it in on Xmas day!

















Will get better pictures up with the range report.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Ya bar-d it has its good and bad points but over the last quite a few years it has lost more of the good points, more than once I've applied for a green card from down there, believe it or not our country is on the list that does qualify?


Hey...just do as they do south of the boarder. There are a few of the guys here that can tell you how they do it. I think all you do is walk ??

There are a few things about Canada that I think are backwards...great people though ! And great land...but I am not allowed to get into the pollotics.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

WARNING WARNING WARNING !!!!!!!!! If you are a member of this site Be Extremely Carefull. Its seams a couple of our members have caught a virus . co204yoter went to look at a rifle and SB10 just went to look at a truck and look what happened. This could happen too you !!!!! Merry Christmas to everyone the virus is in the Air ---------------- I just had to do that! LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice bang stick ebbs, you gonna like it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

ebbs looks good. Let us know how he shoots. Didnt mean to skip you by.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are gonna like that .243, and yes that is a nice looking gun.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Why does this not surprise me. Now if you were to come from a country where at least 51% of the general population hated... not, don't care for...not, disliked....not loathe... not even abhors, but truly hates Americans and America we would gladly issue you one so you could come here and live amongst us in peace and sample our freedoms.


 And go to our pilot schools and learn to fly and fly planes into our iconic structures even!


----------

